
Early Modern Drugs and Medicinal Cannibalism (2012) - benbreen
https://resobscura.blogspot.com/2012/12/early-modern-drugs-and-medicinal.html
======
Nasrudith
The human fat being uncommented upon brings to mind deceased organ transplants
as an attitude counterpart - it is for healing and the dead are beyond help.
Of course ironically they had issues with dissection sourcing for theological
reasons so it was likely more "draining the fat or embalming doesn't count as
defiling".

The real crucial difference ethically is that organ transplants are actually
effective as opposed to consuming human fat. Using human body parts for
something frivolous like fashion would draw far more objections.

------
DonHopkins
If the Gods meant for people not to eat people, they wouldn't have made us of
meat!

~~~
ghkbrew
completely off topic, but I'm reminded of "They're Made out of Meat" [1]

[1] [http://www.eastoftheweb.com/short-
stories/UBooks/TheyMade.sh...](http://www.eastoftheweb.com/short-
stories/UBooks/TheyMade.shtml)

~~~
DonHopkins
I stole it from Flanders and Swan's "The Reluctant Cannibal":

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjAHw2DEBgw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjAHw2DEBgw)

They also sing "The Gnu Song":

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPgo6s1lBbw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPgo6s1lBbw)

I don't actually endorse or participate in cannibalism, myself. I'm just
pointing out it's the logical result of superstitious belief in Gods:
Eucharist, Transubstantiation, etc.

[https://www.nobeliefs.com/communion/communion.htm](https://www.nobeliefs.com/communion/communion.htm)

>Conclusion: Even if you still stubbornly cling to the belief that the
Eucharist represents only a symbol of eating flesh and drinking blood, that
still makes you a cannibal, if only a symbolic cannibal. If you partake in
communion as a metaphorical representation of eating Christ's body, then that
still makes you a metaphorical cannibal. You simply have no easy out of this
predicament as a symbolic cannibal sits as a subset of cannibalism.

What was the title of that PKD story?

[http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread886012/pg1](http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread886012/pg1)

>In a Philip K Dick story, a hallucinated Christ cannibalizes an astronaut.
Interesting theology.

>The writer Philip K Dick wrote a short story (I can't remember the name -
Warning spoilers below) where an Astronaut was trapped in a space accident and
dying. As he was dying, he hallucinated Jesus Christ coming towards him. At
first he was happy but then he was horrified as Christ began to tear chunks of
his flesh out with his teeth! Then he died.

~~~
niedzielski
>The writer Philip K Dick wrote a short story (I can't remember the name -
Warning spoilers below) where an Astronaut was trapped in a space accident and
dying. As he was dying, he hallucinated Jesus Christ coming towards him. At
first he was happy but then he was horrified as Christ began to tear chunks of
his flesh out with his teeth! Then he died.

I had to look for this. I think the short story is called "Rautavaara's Case"
and can be found in these collections:
[https://pkdickbooks.com/shortstories/TheRautavaarasCase.php](https://pkdickbooks.com/shortstories/TheRautavaarasCase.php).

~~~
DonHopkins
Thank you! My Google-Fu totally failed me, and I was worried I had
hallucinated reading the same PKD story as the guy who wrote that blog who
also couldn't remember the name, or maybe we came from the same parallel
alternate universes! (Kinda like Faith Of Our Fathers, where there actually
were several different parallel universes, but the government put
hallucinogens in the water to make everybody think they were living in the
same reality.)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faith_of_Our_Fathers_(short_st...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faith_of_Our_Fathers_\(short_story\))

------
brookhaven_dude
"Placenta encapsulation" is still very much a thing among hippie moms.

